# Group rides in Calabasas



## shakawarspite (May 20, 2006)

Any good recommendations for weekend group rides in the Calabasas area?


----------



## mickey-mac (Sep 2, 2000)

shakawarspite said:


> Any good recommendations for weekend group rides in the Calabasas area?


I don't know what your level of fitness is, but if you're ready for a hammerfest you should join in the Simi Ride. I don't live down there any more so I don't know if things changed. However, I know a group of people used to meet at Topanga Canyon and Lassen and then ride over the Santa Susanna Pass to Simi, where they joined the rest of the ride. This is a fast ride with a fair amount of climbing. In fact, it's been known to draw europros like Leon von Bon in for offseason training.


----------



## madvax (Nov 6, 2005)

*A couple suggestions*



shakawarspite said:


> Any good recommendations for weekend group rides in the Calabasas area?



Sundance Cycles shop ride
http://www.sundancecycles.com/rides/

Conejo Valley Cyclists
http://www.cvcbike.org/


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Go to the website of the San Fernando Valley Bicycle Club, the SFVBC. I've been doing their Sunday morning rides for the past several weeks. No egos, just good riding and good times. Last weekend, I did one that actually had its rest stop at the Commons in Calabasas.


----------



## shakawarspite (May 20, 2006)

*Terrific - Thanks*

Thanks folks - very much appreciated. Been doing a lot of solo rides and am getting pretty bored... These are good suggestions.


----------

